# The rain in Spain falls mainly on... us



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Sitting here in the van in the chucking rain near Motril getting pretty fed up - forecast is much the same for the next week.

Who's down here in Andalucia? What are you doing? Fancy meeting up for lunch at some stage?

Mardy of Motril.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwww Dougie what a wee shame   

Thought I would try to cheer you up by telling you that here in sunny Scotland it is.......................................sunny!!!!!!!!!!!!
It reached a balmy 12 degrees yesterday and the sun was splitting the trees, best of all there were no midgies!!!!! Oh and we won at the rugby and didnt get the wooden spoon. 

Spain.....pah!!

Shoulda came here!!

xxxxx
xxx
xx
x


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Thought I would try to cheer you up


Widnae like tae see ye trynae mak' me gurn. 

Dougie.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Look here


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> Look here


Rather better than here.

Where's Camping Monte Python on the map? "A" marks the GPS co-ords but it doesn't show.

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dougie count your blessings----your not at work :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dougie
Thats about right the google maps are quite old and the site has been developed over the last 4 years, even though it's been here since 1948, any day except tomorrom is good for me

Loddy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> Dougie count your blessings----your not at work :lol: :lol: :lol:


OK - that's one. 



loddy said:


> any day except tomorrom is good for me


Tuesday it is then, around 11:00 am.

Dougie.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Looking forward to it

Loddy


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Dougie, We just motor'd past Motril today on the N-340 coming back from Almerimar and wish to thank you for sharing some of your rain! As Loddy said, it's not quite the Full Monty here yet, so there is a pitch free. And... we have sun (for the minute).


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

RAH said:


> Hi Dougie, We just motor'd past Motril today on the N-340 coming back from Almerimar and wish to thank you for sharing some of your rain! As Loddy said, it's not quite the Full Monty here yet, so there is a pitch free. And... we have sun (for the minute).


So it's your Featherlite bus next to Alan's? We could get a rally going.  Hope you're around on Tuesday late morning, as that's when we're coming over to check it out (dog).

Dougie.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

You might not want to come now you know RAH is next door he has one 45 foot 8O 

Loddy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Work*



locovan said:


> Dougie count your blessings----your not at work :lol: :lol: :lol:


And there is something warming and relaxing about that rain dancing on the roof!

Unless you are trying to sleep or listen to the Radio/TV!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> You might not want to come now you know RAH is next door he has one 45 foot 8O


I've learnt from a very early age that size isn't everything. 



loddy said:


> And there is something warming and relaxing about that rain dancing on the roof! Unless you are trying to sleep or listen to the Radio/TV!


Yeah, rub it in. No TV reception on this pitch due to a bloody great tree.  I agree though about the noise of rain on the roof, apart from it being Spanish rain. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Will you stop moaning and settle down and enjoy your holiday (or I will have to come out there and assault a copper) open a beer can and a box of chocolates :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> Will you stop moaning and settle down and enjoy your holiday (or I will have to come out there and assault a copper) open a beer can and a box of chocolates :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


   I'm twying, honest, I really am......

No chocolate! I had the last Caramel bar yesterday. It's all gone horribly wrong. 

Dougie.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Sun is shining, tele is working and the wifi is cheap, couldn't be better  .

Dougie

Bob Mills will be back here at the end of the week so a rally is possible.

Is it a gaggle of motorhomefactsers ? :? 

Loddy (Alan)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> Sun is shining, tele is working and the wifi is cheap, couldn't be better


Same here (the sun bit anyway). Off to the Alhambra for the day.



loddy said:


> Bob Mills will be back here at the end of the week so a rally is possible


Nice one. 

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Spent a fine day with the riff-raff in Camping Monte Parc. We've been seduced so that we move from Camping Don Cactus tomorrow morning to CMP. If today's lunch was anything to go by, I'll be 18 stone by the time we get back.

(Unless Loddy keeps eating everyone else's main course.....  ).

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Your happy at last :roll:

Lovely Photo :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh Dougie, I had visions of you being a 6' 3", 14 stone 'cage fighter'. :roll: You're just like the rest of us. 8O 

tony


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Oh Dougie, I had visions of you being a 6' 3", 14 stone 'cage fighter'


I didn't really have a picture of Dougie in my mind. However, the person in that picture surely isn't him. He looks nothing like he should do 8O

Gerald


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I'm checking to see if there is a reward out for any of them :lol: 

peedee


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Oh Dougie, I had visions of you being a 6' 3", 14 stone 'cage fighter'


And here I am, a lithe slip of a thing, looking like butter wouldn't melt in my mouth, eh.



geraldandannie said:


> I didn't really have a picture of Dougie in my mind. However, the person in that picture surely isn't him. He looks nothing like he should do 8O


You obviously didn't follow the Humber Bridge Santa saga then? 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-747733.html#747733 - scroll down to bottom of page.

I was younger then (and hadn't had red wine  ).

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You obviously didn't follow the Humber Bridge Santa saga then? 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-747733.html#747733 - scroll down to bottom of page.

I did I have printed it off and have it by my bed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ooooooooooooooh nice piccie you all look like you are having great fun.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> I did I have printed it off and have it by my bed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dear God!!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Dougie
I am glad the weather has turned for the better, it's a bit damp back home.
I am sure you know where I am by the time of my post.
I just heard your name mentioned by someone needing a job doing so I pointed out you would be down on the beach for a while. 
I am not sure exactly where you are, do you remember Bob Alexander? 
He is somewhere down south take a look here Bob Built It 
I am sure he would be up for a chat about the old days.
James


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Andalucia*

 Ciao Dougie et al,
nice picture, but I thought motorhomers were supposed to eat sat outside, under the awning, round a BBQ? Not in a posh restaurante.
Anyway glad to hear weather has improved - it has here too at last.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JP said:


> I am sure you know where I am by the time of my post


Now then,y'old tart (Lincs equivalent for *Ola*).  Glad you're back where you belong.



JP said:


> I just heard your name mentioned by someone needing a job doing so I pointed out you would be down on the beach for a while


Good show. I hope they were gutted. 



JP said:


> I am not sure exactly where you are, do you remember Bob Alexander? He is somewhere down south


You mentioned him on the phone a couple of weeks ago, and yes, I knew him quite well. Looking at his site, we're 36 miles south of him near Alhaurin de la Torre, Malaga, so next door really. I'll email him & we'll take a trip up, if he's around.



JP said:


> I am sure he would be up for a chat about the old days


I'll bring me lamp then. 

Dougie.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dougie is at the front left for those who don't know him

Loddy


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I thought that was his Dad.   

Charlie


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Not read them all Dougie cos takes too long to open but we in Alcossebre and its getting better by the day  starts a bit misty then sun then cloud but forecast looks better from Friday, met more people on MHF here than anywhere :lol: Not been the best weather in Spain this year so far we are told but fingers crossed will get better....and don,t really care cos having a great time  hoe you do soon too,adios
Margaret :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Chascass said:


> I thought that was his Dad.


Let's be clear about this. I'm the young guy on the right of the picture in the blue shirt. The other guy (note the diplomatic adjective) opposite on the left of the photo who is clearly in some form of denial, is loddy.

If there's any more of that from him, I'll post a photo of his Y-fronts which I anticipate (not with baited breath though) will be hung out a few feet from my van in the next day or four.

BBQ planned for Saturday already. 

Dougie.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

JP said:


> do you remember Bob Alexander?


Is he by chance a big fella with a ginger beard ?

peedee


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> Is he by chance a big fella with a ginger beard ?
> 
> peedee


He wasn't the last time I saw him, maybe Spanish living has beefed him up a little??


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, obviously not the same guy then! I like his pad, fully adapted too.


peedee


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JP said:


> maybe Spanish living has beefed him up a little??


That's what Spanish living does to you. Just look at loddy in the photograph. (No need to look at me though.)

:lol:

Dougie.


----------

